# My new snow blower



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

<img src="http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v186/johndeerelx277/DSC02465.jpg">


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks Good!!!
Any details? HP? Speeds?

Any reason you didn't get one for the deere or cub?

How about one of those cabs so you stay dry?


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

It is an 11hp Tecumseh 32'' it is a last years model held over but new.I was able to save a few hundred dollars that way.Only difference between this years model is.They went with a Briggs this year and the amber light is on the control panel rather then down by the engine.

I thought about putting a blower on the 2166 but decided not to.Because of the cost would be about the same maybe more with weights and chains.Plus it gets COLD out here and starting might be a problem.The Tecumseh snow king is made for cold weather.Plus I like to put my lawn tractors to bed for the winter.

What I used in the past was a farm tractor but I do not have a machine shed on this farm where I live.Getting to the farm with the tractor is a problem when I can not get out of the lane.Plus diesel jells in the winter when its extremely cold.Not to mention having to bring it in on the roads during a storm is dangerous.

I seen the snow cab.But the way the wind blow out here it would be blown off in minutes.


----------



## ducati996 (Dec 27, 2003)

Looks good Johndeere ! it wont be long now before we all start using it regularly...

Action shots will be a must!!

Ducati


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

When I picked it up the dealer said after he loaded it in my truck.Good luck thanks and I hope you never get to use the SOB.I would like to get to try it out but I do hope I do not get to use it very often.

Sixchows it also has 5 forward speeds and 2 reverse.It also has a trigger on the handle to lockout the right wheel for turning.No pins on the wheels to mess around with.Except for free wheeling mode.

Some years we get very little snow and other years we get nailed.Atleast it is there and ready if I need it.We get drifts out here.Snow is not a problem until it drifts the lane shut.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats a fine looking tiller johndeere that is what that is right Thats something we wont need till the Saints win the Super Bowl then Hell will freeze over and we will be in the next ice age.:lmao: Nice looking snow blower johndeere.:thumbsup:


----------



## guest (Sep 16, 2003)

congrats jd, looks like you got a great machine... 

good move with the 'last years model' discount... 

after all... next year.. this years will be last years model too...



your just iching for a 6-10" snow storm i bet...


----------



## memmurphy (Sep 18, 2003)

That's a nice one johndeere!

Just buying that may reduce the amount of snow you get this year since your prepared for it.  

Mark


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by memmurphy _
> *That's a nice one johndeere!
> 
> Just buying that may reduce the amount of snow you get this year since your prepared for it.
> ...


That would be fine with me.Was sort of the plan.Just like when I bought a generator and now we do not have power outages.


----------



## Greg (Sep 16, 2003)

What make is it? Ariens? Great looking machine, JD. I wish we got more snow here in the Seattle area so I could justify getting one.... The front blade on the JD170 will just have to work for any small amount we might get.

I've heard good things about the SnowKing engine. You got a great buy.


----------



## AlbanyBob (Aug 25, 2004)

Congrats JD on the good buy:

I hope you get at least one real good snow storm there to really try out that Simplicity. I bet your going to love it when that POWER BOOST kicks in.

I owned a 9HP with the Power Boost and I tell you when it kicks in and the second stage comes back to full power it would throw snow almost 45 FT.

Good luck and congrats.

:captain: Bob


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AlbanyBob _
> *Congrats JD on the good buy:
> 
> I hope you get at least one real good snow storm there to really try out that Simplicity. I bet your going to love it when that POWER BOOST kicks in.
> ...


I was reading about the Power Boost in the literature.I did not know if it was just a sales pitch or not.It does claim it will throw the snow up to 45 ft.I will be amased if it does.My neighbors would be watching for sure if it did.


----------



## johndeere (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Keweenaw4310 _
> *Well I don't think it's a Tecumseh. I'm sure that's a Tecumseh Snow King 11 hp, but the machine itself looks like a Simplicity.
> 
> Simple John, you agree?
> ...


It has a gear drive chute control.To change the chute pitch it has a cable spring control.You just turn a knob push down or pull then a 1/4 turn it locks in place.To chage chute direction there is a hand crank that drives a shaft with a worm gear that contacts the gear on the chute no cables.

Yes that is a Techumseh Snow King OHV 11hp.Not a Briggs that there using this year.It is new but is a held over 1180E rather then a 1280E


----------

